# Mal finir l'année



## Marjolaine 1 (29 Juillet 2022)

*mésaventure de ma collègue cette semaine 
elle garde 4 enfants 
en congés la semaine prochaine 

un parti en vacances la semaine dernière , c’était prévu 

un parti en vacances hier a 13 hrs elle savait pas «  ah on vous avait prévenu « disent les parents !!!

un qui a finis hier, sans être prévenue ils avaient trouvé une assistante maternelle qui avait une place pour septembre , elle a servie de bouche trou pendant 3 mois , 15 jours de préavis remise hier en main propre !!!

et ce matin une petite qui part a l’école, après 3 ans de garde 
c’est votre dernier jour !!
ahhh je savais pas je croyais jusqu’à la semaine prochaine ??!
non c’est de ma faute j’ai envoyé la lettre trop tard , je vais vous les payer vos 5 jours 
Au revoir !!
Rien de plus c’est le papa ce soir 

ma collègue dit bonjour la considération……*


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Juillet 2022)

Marjolaine votre collègue devrait être plus ferme avec ses PE car ne pas savoir qu'elle finit à X date avec un enfant et qu'un autre PE est en vacances bizarre !!! elle n'en sera que plus considérée ...


----------



## Titine15 (29 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Eh bien on me l'a jamais faite celle là et heureusement,  pour les absences rémunérées moi je me dirai tant mieux : journée plus cool mais pour les autres mince alors un peu de considération et de respect.
Moi au contraire je finis très bien.
On m'a offert 1 bougie avec nougeaoir en bois avec le nom de la petite gravée avec Super Nounou et un sac écrit dessus "Nounou au grand coeur" et un autre petit un bon d'achat de 50 euros chez Maisons du monde avec 1 carte faite par la maman avec la photo du petit et un gentil mot de remerciements pour l'année écoulée. Que du bonheur.
J'ai eu une fin de contrat à 12h30 mais là pas de cadeau mais je ne attendais pas pendant les 2 ans d'accueil les paets ont tjs été respectueux et arrangeants et la petite super aussi donc vaut mieux ça qu'un cadeau.
On se quitte en excellent terme et finalement c'est ce qui compte le.plus a mes yeux 
Bonne après-midi 
ET VIVE LES VACANCES🧘‍♀️


----------

